# Nick M. Lloyd --- 2nd Book Published --- "Disconnected"



## FibonacciEddie (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am very pleased to announce that I have (eventually) self-published 'Disconnected'

Please read it, please review it... on Amazon and Goodreads

(UK) - Disconnected eBook: Nick M Lloyd: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
(USA) - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XSQTG91/?tag=id2100-20

I went for the cheap option 99c / 99p
I will (probably) create a paper version in May

I will happily send an ePub version to anyone who is not on Amazon Kindle or even a pdf, if you'd like one for review purposes.

just direct message me.


----------



## Droflet (Mar 23, 2017)

Great news. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 23, 2017)

That's a striking cover, and an intriguing premise.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Mar 23, 2017)

This beginning looks familiar to me -- have I seen it in Critiques?


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 23, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Mar 23, 2017)

Bought this! Looks very interesting - best of luck with it, FibonacciEddie!


----------



## Dan Jones (Mar 23, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> This beginning looks familiar to me -- have I seen it in Critiques?



The blurb was critted a little while back, I think.

I'll wait for the paperback version, Nick, but very pleased you've gotten this out. Great cover, great premise, I expect big things from this.


----------



## FibonacciEddie (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks Dan,

I'm just going to recharge my batteries for a few weeks, then I will take the POD route... the double-whammy (CreateSpace for Amazon, and IngramSpark for worldwide distribution)

So you'll be able to get a paperback by the end of May

n


----------



## FibonacciEddie (Mar 23, 2017)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Bought this! Looks very interesting - best of luck with it, FibonacciEddie!



Any, and all, feedback is greatly appreciated (it is one of the core ways that will help me improve)


----------



## Phyrebrat (Mar 27, 2017)

The cover is great!

pH


----------

